# SUCHE BMX-Kurs



## hikebike (27. April 2005)

Habe meinem Filius ein BMX angeschafft, weil's doch so g... ist.
Möchte ihm hierzu einen Kurs verschaffen, damit er lernt gezielt auf die Schn... zu fallen.

Habe aber im Raum München nix gefunden.

WER WEIß WAS ?? Oder hat eine Adresse, Webseite oder sonstige Infos??


----------



## ZoMa (27. April 2005)

Kurse o.ä. wirst du wohl kaum finden, aber ich würde ihn bei einem Aikidoverein anmelden oder AKS - Karate, findest du sicher in deiner Stadt. Da lernt er richtig fallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeremy (27. April 2005)

Hi,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber...
ein BMX Kurs? ist jetzt nicht deine Ernst, oder? 
Glaube nicht, dass dies der richtige Weg ist, um an derartige Sportarten 
heran zu gehen. 

BMX ist kein Fussball oder Tischtennis, es ist eine ganz individuelle Geschichte, der man mit Herz, Leidenschaft nachgehen muss, um es zu erlernen und gut zu werden. 
Da hilft nur aufmerksames Beobachten und gemeinsames fahren mit denen,
die es können, an den verschiedenen Spots der Stadt. 
Die Möglichkeiten wie Heute,  sich Videos anzusehen, gab es zu meiner BMX- Lernzeit nicht, geschweige denn einen Kurs. Ja sogar das Rollschuhlaufen haben wir nur durch zusehen und üben gelernt... dafür braucht man heute unbedingt einen Kurs (i muss speien) Aus reiner Geldgier wird den Leuten vorgegaukelt, dass alle, alles erlernen können.

Wenn man einen Kurs benötigt um was zu raffen, sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, ob nicht die Wahl einer anderen Sportart von Vorteil wäre.
Auch wenn es viele nicht wahrhaben mögen, es Ist halt nicht jeder dafür gemacht, Extremsport zu betreiben oder Fussball zu spielen.

btt, k.A. wo und ob es einen Kurs gibt. Ich hoffe es gibt keinen, und dein Sohn kann es so lernen, wie es eben normaler Weise gelernt wird, beim fahren.


----------



## hikebike (27. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Kurse o.ä. wirst du wohl kaum finden, aber ich würde ihn bei einem Aikidoverein anmelden oder AKS - Karate, findest du sicher in deiner Stadt. Da lernt er richtig fallen..



SCHLAUMEIER ...


----------



## hikebike (27. April 2005)

Jeremy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber...
> ein BMX Kurs? ist jetzt nicht deine Ernst, oder?
> ...




DANKE, wenigstens ernst gemeint und weniger verar... als ...


----------



## ZoMa (27. April 2005)

hikebike schrieb:
			
		

> SCHLAUMEIER ...



Kannste mir das mal bitte grad erklären?


----------



## Flatpro (27. April 2005)

hikebike schrieb:
			
		

> SCHLAUMEIER ...


seine aussage mag ja ironisch sein, stimmt aber, es gibt nichts besseres als richtig fallen zu lernen  

und von einem bmx-kurs habe ich noch nie gehört, für mich iust bmx nicht nur ein sport, es ist mehr oder weniger freunde treffen und mit ihnen chillen und sich beim fahren gegenseitig pushen...wir sind meistens eh nur am quasseln  
es is echt eine lebenseinstellung, die kann man nicht beigebracht bekommen, die kommt aus dem herzen... der ansporn mag sicherlich ein pro oder wer auch immer sein, nennen wir es idol und man eifert diesem die 1. zeit nachz, aber dann entdeckt man das wahre bmxen.....


----------



## KölschePotatoe (27. April 2005)

> es is echt eine lebenseinstellung, die kann man nicht beigebracht bekommen, die kommt aus dem herzen... der ansporn mag sicherlich ein pro oder wer auch immer sein, nennen wir es idol und man eifert diesem die 1. zeit nachz, aber dann entdeckt man das wahre bmxen.....


oho ein philosoph unter uns.....


----------



## Flatpro (27. April 2005)

KölschePotatoe schrieb:
			
		

> oho ein philosoph unter uns.....


alle nötigen mich iummermal was sinnvolles zu schreiben... das hab ich davon, jetz bin ich ein philosoph


----------



## ZoMa (27. April 2005)

Also, erstmal war meine Antwort weder ironisch gemeint noch als Verarsche gedacht, es gibt kaum etwas wichtigeres als richtig fallen zu können und sowas lernt man nun eben beim Aikidô, einigen Karatestilen oder beim Judô, dass hat mich meine mehrjährige Kampfkunsterfahrung gelehrt.

Hier, zum Thema '"richtig fallen"
http://www.aikido-harburg.de/Aikido/Fallschule/fallschule.html

Kannste dann auch mal hiermit vergleichen:
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bmx/worndownclothing.wmv
(muss man sich anmelden, geht aber problemlos..)


----------



## hikebike (28. April 2005)

*Danke* Leutz,​
bin zwar kursbetreffend nicht fündig geworden, aber Eure Bemühungen echt klasse...

Werden uns jetzt mal das ganze vereinsmäßig anschauen, da hab ich zwischenzeitlich was gefunden.

greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hikebike (28. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Also, erstmal war meine Antwort weder ironisch gemeint noch als Verarsche gedacht, es gibt kaum etwas wichtigeres als richtig fallen zu können und sowas lernt man nun eben beim Aikidô, einigen Karatestilen oder beim Judô, dass hat mich meine mehrjährige Kampfkunsterfahrung gelehrt.
> 
> Hier, zum Thema '"richtig fallen"
> http://www.aikido-harburg.de/Aikido/Fallschule/fallschule.html
> ...




Gut zurückgerudert und nichts für ungut ...


----------



## hikebike (28. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste mir das mal bitte grad erklären?




STRASSE gleich MATTE!?


----------



## ChristophK (28. April 2005)

hikebike schrieb:
			
		

> STRASSE gleich MATTE!?



wennstne weile judo zb machst, wirst die fallschule nimmer auf der matte sondern aufm hallenboden trainieren.
und um die bewegungsabläufe zu trainieren sollte das reichen


----------



## Flatpro (28. April 2005)

hikebike schrieb:
			
		

> *Danke* Leutz,​
> bin zwar kursbetreffend nicht fündig geworden, aber Eure Bemühungen echt klasse...
> 
> Werden uns jetzt mal das ganze vereinsmäßig anschauen, da hab ich zwischenzeitlich was gefunden.
> ...


da bin ich jetz mal interessiert, was fürn verein das denn so ist


----------



## Salieri (28. April 2005)

Richtig fallen?

Ich denke mal wenn man nen Backflip zu 180° geschafft hat und merkt das man wohl doch nicht hoch genug ist um nochmal 180° zu machen, wird man wohl kaum daran denken wie man den Sturz abfedern kann... 

Ich hatte mal nen Ju Jutsu Kurs und ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nie an die Techniken gedacht!
Man muss also dazu noch lernen das gelernte zu nutzen. Das dauert ziemlich lange. 

Aber unter einem BMX-Kurs verstehe ich eig was anderes. Also Ich verstehe darunter einen Lehrgang unter aufsicht eines Trainers im BMX Sport.
Hallo?
BMX lernt man doch gröstenteils selber, oder? Das bringt man sich doch eig selbst bei, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt noch nichtmal von einem BMX Verein gehört. Und wenn es sowas nicht gibt, wird es wohl kaum Kurse geben, oder?

Sagt mir wenn ich mich irre...


----------



## s1c (28. April 2005)

in hannover gibt es einen aber der is mehr dazu da um die halle zu finanzieren usw 

aber hat nix mit wöchentlichen train zu tun usw.

da sind übrigens auch skateboarder usw drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (28. April 2005)

Wir ham uch nen Hallen Verein ... es geht uch hauptsächlich um ma ne party zu organisieren , geld etc. wir Trainieren sogar gelegentlich , aber halt nur zum pushen...


----------

